# monarch b/c this wknd



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

Sorry for the late reply wasn't sure if I was going down or not. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Salto (Mar 16, 2004)

*monarch*

wish we could join you, but have the indian peaks in our sites. thanks for all the beta last week, we kept our eyes out but did not see anybody. Monday morning the north facing stuff off the crest/powerline, were unbeilevable, best snow of the year for us. Deepest, and it was nice and light, very light, not a track to be seen, just big wide openness. Have fun, maybe see you down there in a week or two.


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

Dan,

Nice riding with you last Saturday. Your "locals" knowledge really made the tour sweet and efficient. I may just be taking you up on your offer to stay overnight if you are thinking about getting out on Saturday. I've got Fri-Sat off this week and would love to get a couple of more days in down there.


----------



## danman (Mar 12, 2004)

killz-it was great not skiing alone and getting pushed. no can do this weekend. valentines day and wedding anniversary. we are gone on saturday and saturday night with overnight company on friday. the following weekend would be great. We have to do the full day three basin tour soon.



dan


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

danman said:


> killz-it was great not skiing alone and getting pushed. no can do this weekend. valentines day and wedding anniversary. we are gone on saturday and saturday night with overnight company on friday. the following weekend would be great. We have to do the full day three basin tour soon.
> 
> 
> 
> dan


Oh yeah, forgot about that Valentines day thing. :shock: Hey weekend after is sounding pretty good. Let's stay in touch.

-G


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

Dan,

How are you looking for this coming weekend? I have Friday and Saturday off. Was thinking about doing a solo day Friday and teaming up with someone on Saturday.


----------



## danman (Mar 12, 2004)

*b/c monarch*

saturday sounds good. been snowing steadily. not huge but enough to keep it from crusting up. you are more than welcome to crash at the house w/ dog. if my beast can't act civil i will muzzle him or lock him in the back pen.


dan


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

Sweet I'll give you a call Wed or Thurs. I'm sure the conditions will be just fine in Fooses creek. 8)


----------

